# regarding the "refund" thread



## scott

Just wondering if I book online using the AAA discount, is it still refundable? In the earlier thread, seemed like everyone was getting a full refund in the event of cancellation.

Something funny: from the Middle East (where I live), you can book airline reservations and hold them for weeks without paying.


----------



## PRR 60

AAA discounted tickets are refundable.

Note that the "official" Amtrak refund policy is:

Tickets are 100% creditable toward another ticket within 1 year of the original purchase.

Tickets are 90% refundable for cash or credit card refund.

It sounds like agents have some descretion to provide a 100% refund.


----------



## amtrakmichigan

scott said:


> Something funny: from the Middle East (where I live), you can book airline reservations and hold them for weeks without paying.


The fact is that Amtrak does this too. They don't advertise it, nor will they automatically offer it, but this can be done. You have to make your reservation through the 1-800 number and ask if the reservation can be held for a few days until payment can be made. The agent will give you a date that the reservation must be payed for or it will be automatically cancelled. Usually about 1 week period. This was still available in 2003 when I made a very large reservation.


----------



## Guest

I think that cancelling fee only applies if you've gotten paper tickets. I booked online, said I'd pick tickets up at station, then cancelled online.

Reservation Value: $102.00

Non-Refundable Delivery Fee: -$0.00

Cancellation Fees: -$0.00

=======================================

Total Refund: $102.00

That's what was in my e-mail.


----------

